# TF Build - What are the correct steps? Finish floor, screed, then erect kit etc???



## apple1 (22 Nov 2006)

Hi,

Looking for some help.  Pretty sure about going with TF for a self-build but we've no idea what the correct steps are as regards, sub-floor, finished floor, UFH, screed etc., and rather than ask builders or our architect, I'd rather hide behind the mask of anonymity and put myself in the hands of fellow posters   What I'd like to know and understand are how well should the floor be finished before the kit is erected?  In a TF build, is the finished floor in place before erection? Should the pipes for UFH be installed and the screed poured before erection of the kit?  If not, how is the screed poured after the kit is built?  Does this detract from the height of the ceilings??  If it wasn't before, it will be pretty obvious to all now that we know nothing about building!!  I appreciate any advice....apple1


----------



## MOB (22 Nov 2006)

If you want to become reasonably knowledgeable about building, buy the Homebond construction manual.  It is a big book, but written in an accessible format.


----------



## yop (23 Nov 2006)

Don't know if the homebond will give that exact answer MOB.

apple1. you have 2 options, first is put in your foundations/ raft. lay all your UFH pipes and then put down your final floor. 
Your TF kit is express nailed directly onto the final floor.

The other option and what we did was put in the raft. the put down a line of soap all along the perimeter of the raft to hold the external walls, also soap bars on the weight bearing internal walls.
Then when they are dry you express nail on tanalised timbers and make sure they are at most +-2mm off level. You TF is nailed onto this then. 
You then would have to put down your insulation, your UFH, then your final screed.


----------



## Zutz (23 Nov 2006)

Apple I 

Currently buidling TF, option I chose was:

Raft foundations with rising block, treated sole pate, timberframed nailed to sole plate, once finished can then install: insulation, UFH & screed etc.


----------



## apple1 (23 Nov 2006)

Yop, Zutz,?

Thanks for the options.  We'd like to choose the option that is most expedient, i.e. allows us to get the house sealed asap to allow other trades in, but at the same time don't want to compromise on ceiling heights.  I presume (dangerous I know) that our builder would allow for this in terms of the height of the rising walls if we chose to erect the kit, then lay pipes and screed?


----------



## AndyH (23 Nov 2006)

Apple1,
I went about it the other way.
Strip foundations, rising wall, fill and compact, radon, insulation, ufh pipework, finished floor, timberframe structure. It suited my situation better, plus I wanted to get the chimney up and out as quick as possible so there would be no delay with the roofers, with the winter weather ahead.

AndyH
[broken link removed]


----------

